# Is Windows 10 "Instant" on?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have Win 8.1 on my newest notebook (an ultrabook with SSD) and while I am not a great Win 8.x fan I do like the near instant wake up from standby and not much slower from complete shutdown (except for entering password that I have disabled on wake from standby). It is almost tablet or phone-like and I can get into my e-mail in a couple of seconds. So... when we upgrade older hardware like a Win 7 desktop to Win 10 can we expect something like this where it will boot into a usable state at least for the basics in just a couple of seconds? Am I hoping for too much?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

My old i7 Desktop running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit goes from standby to reading Google news in 6 to 7 seconds. From completely off to on the 'net is 20-something seconds.

It's not "instant on" like a TV or my Samsung Galaxy Note smartphone, but it's acceptable.

BTW, Windows 10 is at least as fast as Windows 7.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, there are no guarantees. It should actually be faster, but depending on your exact setup and the mood the gods are in on installation day, who knows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the hardware on the system you speak of?

If its fast with its current OS, it should be slightly faster on a new OS.


----------

